# Intermittent starting problem



## castlenut (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi all. I have a 2000 A6 2.7L that starts when it wants to. Some days it starts, sometimes it dosen't. It cranks fine. I pulled the codes and got P1606, P0102, and P0741. Dont have access to a VAG right now so I'm using a generic scanner and a multimeter. Checked the MAF according to the Bentley and the harness is fine. Should i change the MAF?I know the P0741 is an issure with the torque converter, but would this cause it not to start intermittently?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Intermittent starting problem (castlenut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *castlenut* »_Hi all. I have a 2000 A6 2.7L that starts when it wants to. Some days it starts, sometimes it dosen't. It cranks fine. I pulled the codes and got P1606, P0102, and P0741. Dont have access to a VAG right now so I'm using a generic scanner and a multimeter. Checked the MAF according to the Bentley and the harness is fine. Should i change the MAF?I know the P0741 is an issure with the torque converter, but would this cause it not to start intermittently? 

P1606= Rough road spec engine torque ABS-ECU electrical malfunction
P0741= Torque converter clutch circ performance or stuck off
P0102= Mass or volume air flow circ low input
I am just guessing here, but a ECU malfunction could be the starting problem.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Intermittent starting problem (castlenut)*

Next time it does not want to start, try disconnecting the electrical connection to the MAF. If it starts afterwards then try a new MAF.


----------



## castlenut (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Intermittent starting problem (GLS-S4)*

I plan on trying that. Damn thing has been starting last day or two. Will see what happens this afternoon


----------



## castlenut (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Intermittent starting problem (castlenut)*

changing the ess today. will see what happens


----------



## jetta4spd (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Intermittent starting problem (castlenut)*

Did the new ESS fix it?


----------



## castlenut (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Intermittent starting problem (jetta4spd)*

Forgot to update. Changing the ESS did the trick.


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Intermittent starting problem (castlenut)*

hey buddy my chipped s4 is doing the same thing.. you changed the ess.. what exactly is the ess? thanks


----------

